# Laco on a 7" wrist...



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Gents: I think I have pretty much settled on a Navy. Specifically the Monaco (36mm) or the Casablanca (42mm). I love this watch lol.








Anyway:

My wrist is a tad under 7". I wear a 39mm with bezel now and it fits great, but the 42 "all face" Laco is kind of intimidating. Hence I am leaning toward to 36mm.

What do you think? Is the 36 too small? You think it would look ok with a suit?

If anyone with a 7" wrist has Laco Navy "Watch on Wrist" picture they could post - I would really appreciate it, be it a 42 or 36!

Thanks Gents!!​


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

LOL - 63 views and no one has an opinion on if it'll look good with a suit or if they think a 36mm might be too small lol!?! Clearly this isn't a gun forum lol!! Everyone is willing to share their (perhaps uneducated) opinions on those boards lol!!

BTW - my 7" wrist isn't a flat 7 - it's rather round for the criteria I was given.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Depends on your personal preference. I have a 7" wrist as well (although mine is relatively flat) and I would personally opt for the 42mm. I feel a 36mm would be way too small for me. FYI, I have the 45mm Laco B-Uhrs and they fit me just fine.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

earcutter said:


> LOL - 63 views and no one has an opinion on if it'll look good with a suit or if they think a 36mm might be too small lol!?! Clearly this isn't a gun forum lol!! Everyone is willing to share their (perhaps uneducated) opinions on those boards lol!!
> 
> BTW - my 7" wrist isn't a flat 7 - it's rather round for the criteria I was given.


I think you haven't heard anything because of the current mums-the-word attitude from Laco about the current movements they are putting into their watches, and also because of the fact that this is not a very popular model.

My take for what it's worth considering that I don't have this watch, but I do have a 7" wrist, is to go with the 42mm. If yours are close to 7" and not flat, the 36mm would look very small, all dial or not. Forget the dial for one second and look at the lug to lug... would look pretty tiny. The "big dial look" can be justified for easy viewing of said dial. No excuse for dwarf lugs that get lost on your wrist.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't have a Laco yet but 42mm is a good size for a sport watch with 7" wrists. Mine are 7 too although flat. 36mm would look tiny. Nowadays that's truly a women's size.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tough call. Why? Because the inspiration for this model was drawn from multiple sources, a pocket watch, which makes the larger 42 mm a logical choice, and the wrist watches worn in the day, which were even smaller than the 36 mm. 

Given your wrist size and desire to wear it under a suit sleeve, I think the 36 mm would be a better choice.


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

I know that the 42mm pilot looks just right on my 6 1/2 inch wrist. Not sure if that helps at all?


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys! I got to tell you this whole watch buying thing is becoming a nightmare of sorts lol!

I was going to buy this Laco in 2012 before they had a black cased version, but as the wife pointed out, I do allot of swimming and a diver would probably be better suited for my needs. She was right of course, and being that I was in Grad School, I didn't need anything "fancy." Now that I have graduated, I figure that something with a little more class would be a good thing as I suit up and look for jobs. As I looked about I ran across my old love the Laco with what was now the "new" blacked cased version... WANT LOL!!

Of course the more I begin looking into it (I should have just bought it and be done with it lol), my wife points out I would be better suited with a watch that'll complement a suit... arg! She likes the Botta Tres! I have to admit I do as well, but it's a quartz and it's well, not the Laco . So the internal debate rages with size being the one factor that's pushing me toward the Botta .



Uwe W. said:


> Tough call. Why? Because the inspiration for this model was drawn from multiple sources, a pocket watch, which makes the larger 42 mm a logical choice, and the wrist watches worn in the day, which were even smaller than the 36 mm.
> 
> Given your wrist size and desire to wear it under a suit sleeve, I think the 36 mm would be a better choice.


^^ I agree whole hardheartedly! ^^

I put on my blacked out/black case 42mm watch today to get a feel for size. My wife thinks it looks "fine." I think it looks enormous lol (I never wear it because of the size). Being that it's black I thought it would minimize the "large effect," but no. I guess as a "fashion" watch or a casual watch the size looks alright. Hence, the 36mm would be the one I purchased were a Laco purchase to be made.

Interestingly I put on the little 34mm my dad gave me as a kid, and it almost looks ridiculously small LOL!! Somehow however I am sure the 36mm Laco would look great. That 12.8mm thickness and open face I think will make it look fantastic. But that will also make it less favorable than the Botta's 40mm face and 7mm thickness.

Oh well, we'll see how it pans out for me. I wish I could buy both, but that's not in the cards right now. This Laco... though it has been calling my name for some time is killing me lol. I think it's kind of funny how it seemingly keeps on missing that one check box enabling me to pull the trigger lol. If it only came in a 38mm and was 9mm thick lol!!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

earcutter said:


> Thanks for all the input guys! I got to tell you this whole watch buying thing is becoming a nightmare of sorts lol!
> 
> I was going to buy this Laco in 2012 before they had a black cased version, but as the wife pointed out, I do allot of swimming and a diver would probably be better suited for my needs. She was right of course, and being that I was in Grad School, I didn't need anything "fancy." Now that I have graduated, I figure that something with a little more class would be a good thing as I suit up and look for jobs. As I looked about I ran across my old love the Laco with what was now the "new" blacked cased version... WANT LOL!!
> 
> ...


You might want to do a search on here to get some feedback about Botta watches. I have a feeling it might help make your decision between the two a whole lot easier.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

CM HUNTER said:


> You might want to do a search on here to get some feedback about Botta watches. I have a feeling it might help make your decision between the two a whole lot easier.


Thanks for the heads up! I thought I had - of course, it would be just my luck to not see a single poor review until after my purchase lol! That happens quite regularly to me. Hmmmm .

Seriously though - I have done searches, and unless you are stating that people love their Botta's - I'll need a link.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Moffett said:


> I know that the 42mm pilot looks just right on my 6 1/2 inch wrist. Not sure if that helps at all?


It's all a matter of personal taste, of course. Do you wish your watches to look more 'classic', or more 'modern'? Looking at the style you have chosen, I would think a smaller size would be more in keeping (I know that these were originally pocket watches, but I would not be advocating a 36mm pocket watch!) My wrists are about 7.25'', and I don't think I would want to wear a 42mm watch, as I would feel it was too big. (I might go as big as a 40mm, but it would depend very much on the watch, and I reserve the right to contradict myself in the future, if something amazing comes along that is only available in 42mm!) I happily wear a Max Bill Handwinding at 34.5mm, and I think it looks stunning.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Horologic said:


> Don't have a Laco yet but 42mm is a good size for a sport watch with 7" wrists. Mine are 7 too although flat. 36mm would look tiny. Nowadays that's truly a women's size.


It makes me shudder when I see this sort of comment. 36mm is not a woman's size. Women are routinely wearing watches from 27mm to 45mm these days. Man are routinely wearing watches from about 34mm - 55mm. It is a matter of personal taste. (I am not excluding the possibility of men or women wearing watches outside these sizes). A man wearing a 36mm watch does NOT make him a woman, or a female impersonator, at least not in many parts of the world. I confess I have not visited Arizona. As for myself (in common with many others) I prefer a more classically sized watch, particularly as I prefer more historical designs. I love the way my 34.5mm Max Bill looks on my 7.25'' wrist, and have had favourable comments, by men and women. My eyesight is not yet bad enough that I need to have large watches, nor my ego fragile enough that I need others to see the logo from across the room. I appreciate too that these are not the only reasons why some prefer to wear a larger watch, but I hope that when I decide to go 'upscale' it is for reasons of eyesight rather than ego.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Each to their own but Id go for the 42 mm.

I have a 7" wrist and I think 40 mm would be my cut off as a lower limit and 47mm as an upper depending on style. Once you wear a larger size it feels odd going down to a smaller case size.

I dont care that there has been a creep in watch size, I go by what I like wearing and feel comfortable with.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

But the OP hasn't worn a larger size yet, so he won't have that problem. The same applies to smaller case sizes by the way. Still, I agree you should wear what you feel comfortable with. The OP is trying to find that out.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I own a couple of 42mm Lacos, which would be my choice on a 7" wrist. 36mm perhaps on a dress watch.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

brummyjon said:


> But the OP hasn't worn a larger size yet, so he won't have that problem. The same applies to smaller case sizes by the way. Still, I agree you should wear what you feel comfortable with. The OP is trying to find that out.


Without question, the larger watches still make me uncomfortable lol.

Different people want different things from their watches. When it comes to men's fashion, I feel rather strongly that a watch is an accent, and not the statement. Though I can get away with wearing a 42mm, I note a larger watch begins to become the statement - and that's not really "me."

I suppose that is where I am stumbling. Were most men want their watches to stand out, I want mine to be a "beautiful accessory." In car terms, I find the BMW logo to be rather striking as are the kidney grills. When I look at a BMW, I look at the car as a whole - appreciate it for what it is - then begin to notice the accents... The kidney shaped grills, the logo, etc., etc.

Of course, with men's watches getting larger and larger, a 36mm may turn out to become a statement in itself lol as it's seeming "petite-ness," may itself now stick out lol!! Wow... I may be over thinking this lol!

Anyway... lol. What I do know is I really like this Navy. I have liked it for a while, and keep coming back to it... and now that the case is black... Yum lol. Hence, I am just going to have to buy one and get it out of my system. When my bonus check comes in... I am going to order one. I am pretty sure it'll be the 36mm and then finally!!! There will be a picture of this watch on watchuseek on a 7" wrist for others to use as a guide for which to judge lol!!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

BTW - I can't thank all of you enough for your inputs!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your incoming watch!

I know im a bit late but heres another post.

Different watch and poor photo but ... 
Here is a 41 mm diamteter, 13.6 mm thick and 50.2 mm lug to lug on my 7" wrist, it has similar lug to lug as the 42 mm Laco and I personally believe these retro German 'tool' watches should be worn large I think the one you like falls in to this category too although I appreciate it isnt a Flieger.

Statement watches imo are big divers, expensive brands, flashy dress watches or huge case watch like U Boats. A sterile dial made by an obscure manufacturer isnt flashy to me :-d

I should add that I never have to wear a suit for work so fitting under cuffs isnt an issue for me.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

boemher said:


> Congratulations on your incoming watch!
> 
> I know im a bit late but heres another post.
> 
> ...


Good points and... your watch seems to fit you very well! Thanks for the pic's -> I am back on the fence lol.

Clearly the large watch thing has made it mainstream. Here is a pic I lifted from "British Style."


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

He looks like a fop :-d


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

earcutter said:


> Clearly the large watch thing has made it mainstream. Here is a pic I lifted from "British Style."
> 
> View attachment 1144410


I don't think he looks too mainstream, myself....


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

brummyjon said:


> It makes me shudder when I see this sort of comment. 36mm is not a woman's size. Women are routinely wearing watches from 27mm to 45mm these days. Man are routinely wearing watches from about 34mm - 55mm. It is a matter of personal taste. (I am not excluding the possibility of men or women wearing watches outside these sizes). A man wearing a 36mm watch does NOT make him a woman, or a female impersonator, at least not in many parts of the world. I confess I have not visited Arizona. As for myself (in common with many others) I prefer a more classically sized watch, particularly as I prefer more historical designs. I love the way my 34.5mm Max Bill looks on my 7.25'' wrist, and have had favourable comments, by men and women. My eyesight is not yet bad enough that I need to have large watches, nor my ego fragile enough that I need others to see the logo from across the room. I appreciate too that these are not the only reasons why some prefer to wear a larger watch, but I hope that when I decide to go 'upscale' it is for reasons of eyesight rather than ego.


No doubt you have classically oriented taste in watches. I own a 34 mm dress watch purchased in the 90's, it looks dinky on my wrist. Styles have changed.

It's nothing to do with ego, I'm no fan of humongous watches and Laco is not exactly a well known brand. For me it a matter of proportions.

The golden ratio for my wrists is a watch between 40-43 mm. As I said, mine are 7", but around 52mm across the flat top. I find watches in that size range look "right".

It is subjective, but in America, I think 42mm is the more conservative recommendation for a Laco Navy on 7" wrists. It won't look "big", but a 36mm very well could look small.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Horologic said:


> No doubt you have classically oriented taste in watches. I own a 34 mm dress watch purchased in the 90's, it looks dinky on my wrist. Styles have changed.
> 
> It's nothing to do with ego, I'm no fan of humongous watches and Laco is not exactly a well known brand. For me it a matter of proportions.
> 
> ...


I accept your comments above have a ring of sincerity, and may well be not far from the truth (in subjective, if not absolute terms). But these comments are a far cry from what you originally said. 42mm is certainly not a massive watch. Man sized yes. But I don't think 36mm is for women. Maybe 46mm+ is for boys though....


----------



## ChristopherR (Jun 13, 2013)

Well the problem with Laco is not the case size, its the strap size. I have a 6.5" (flat) wrist (actually a tiny bit under that). I just got a Laco Augsburg and it has WAY WAY WAY few too many holes. There are six holes and I can't even wear the watch on the last hole, not by a long shot. I'm going to have to get 2 or 3 holes punched for this one. I compared it to other straps I own and there's at least a 1/2" difference between the last hole on the Laco compared to the others. I do like the watch a lot so it seems to be worth the customization.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

ChristopherR said:


> Well the problem with Laco is not the case size, its the strap size. I have a 6.5" (flat) wrist (actually a tiny bit under that). I just got a Laco Augsburg and it has WAY WAY WAY few too many holes. There are six holes and I can't even wear the watch on the last hole, not by a long shot. I'm going to have to get 2 or 3 holes punched for this one. I compared it to other straps I own and there's at least a 1/2" difference between the last hole on the Laco compared to the others. I do like the watch a lot so it seems to be worth the customization.


Shoot off a wrist shot for me! That would be great!

I just got my bonus so... its buy time.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Well - just to update this thread, I bought one (Laco). As with all things seemingly in my life, it didn't turn out like I thought lol. I got a 42mm (rather than the 36m) AND I ended up getting the Laco Vintage Look Miyota (rather than my beloved Navy) lol!!










Bottom line - I got a really good deal on the Vintage Look... so I couldn't pass it up. I can't wait to get it!  Should be here by the weekend.

I'll take a few pictures and give an initial review. WOOT!! I am a part of the Laco Family!!  Woot!


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

earcutter said:


> Well - just to update this thread, I bought one (Laco). As with all things seemingly in my life, it didn't turn out like I thought lol. I got a 42mm (rather than the 36m) AND I ended up getting the Laco Vintage Look Miyota (rather than my beloved Navy) lol!!
> 
> Bottom line - I got a really good deal on the Vintage Look... so I couldn't pass it up. I can't wait to get it!  Should be here by the weekend.
> 
> I'll take a few pictures and give an initial review. WOOT!! I am a part of the Laco Family!!  Woot!


You did good! That's a very nice looking watch. Post some pics when you get it.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Had to read your post twice because I thought LACO had shipped you the wrong model and size watch, but then I understood that you had changed your mind, which is perfectly understandable when it comes to deciding on just one watch.

I have to agree that your final choice was a good one; I love the classic efficiency and understated purpose of the Used Look's dial. I'm also looking forward to seeing a few pictures of it in the wild.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

logan2z said:


> You did good! That's a very nice looking watch. Post some pics when you get it.





Uwe W. said:


> Had to read your post twice because I thought LACO had shipped you the wrong model and size watch, but then I understood that you had changed your mind, which is perfectly understandable when it comes to deciding on just one watch.
> 
> I have to agree that your final choice was a good one; I love the classic efficiency and understated purpose of the Used Look's dial. I'm also looking forward to seeing a few pictures of it in the wild.


Thanks gents!! It is actually reassuring you guys like the used look lol!

I will be sure to post pictures after its arrived! If for no other reason than to boast lol !


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool watch. I like that a lot. And I think you made the right move going with a 42mm. Be sure and give us some pictures after it arrives.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, the tracking # says it'll be here today!! The excitement level just jumped a notch . 

Now of course the big question is... will the postman leave it at the door if I am not home?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

earcutter said:


> Now of course the big question is... will the postman leave it at the door if I am not home?


I don't know where you're located, but here in Canada there's no way it would be left without a signature. Other than that, shouldn't it be arriving via a courier, not the post office?


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> I don't know where you're located, but here in Canada there's no way it would be left without a signature. Other than that, shouldn't it be arriving via a courier, not the post office?


Island Watch had this one on eBay - hence it shipped by USPS, and yes... he left it at the door SO, Here comes a ton oh photos .


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

earcutter said:


> Island Watch had this one on eBay


Ah, I had assumed that you'd ordered it direct from the LACO Shop. Regardless, I'm still surprised that the post office would just leave a watch lying at your front door. I hope that it was at least insured.

Maybe you could pop your photos and impression of the watch in a new thread? It would make it easier for others interested in that particular model to find it...


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Ah, I had assumed that you'd ordered it direct from the LACO Shop. Regardless, I'm still surprised that the post office would just leave a watch lying at your front door. I hope that it was at least insured.
> 
> Maybe you could pop your photos and impression of the watch in a new thread? It would make it easier for others interested in that particular model to find it...


No I would have gotten the Navy were I to order from Laco - and the 36mm .

As for leaving it at the door... this is Kansas lol. Less people in this entire State than in Toronto . Kind of makes for a different "experience" shall we say. People leave things at the door here .

I'll post pics no on a new thread but I tell you - I am having all kinds of problems downloading photos. Finally took photos at .3M - if that doesn't work...

EDIT - here is the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-42mm-used-look-894558.html


----------

